# Suitability for Tossing LYs and Lures?



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

What do y'all think about the suitability of a Shimano Teramar Southeast _TMS80MH_ for tossing LYs and lures to Kings?
Medium Heavy power, Fast action, 8' length, 10-20# line, 1-1.5oz lure

Probably pair it with a Penn 6500SS Spinfisher, 15# mono.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That light action rod sounds just right.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Idea*

I would drop to a 5500 reel..


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> That light action rod sounds just right.


Thanks for the reply Keith.


Wugitus said:


> I would drop to a 5500 reel..


Thanks, I would because that 8oz weight difference between the two would be nice to lose.
But it doesn't fit the 250-300 yards of 15# line I want to let a good King make that first run, and 15# is as light as I wanna go for Kings.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

A medium action would work better so you don't sling your bait off as often . Are you 
fishing mono or braid..? I'm assuming mono for kings or are you topshotting....?


----------



## Kcurtisjr (Feb 14, 2016)

I’m using a 4500 series reel for Kings and have never had problems from the pier or kayak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

fairpoint said:


> A medium action would work better so you don't sling your bait off as often . Are you
> fishing mono or braid..? I'm assuming mono for kings or are you topshotting....?


Mono, I don't wanna be THAT guy fishing braid when things get crowded, crazy and twisted together on the end of the pier.
I reserve using braid for other things.

If I usually fished frozen Cigs or such, I'd be more concerned with a Moderate or Moderate/Fast action to prevent slinging off baits.
But fresh bait is a bit sturdier and I don't have that problem much.
A more Moderate action would help some with distance, but I can seem to find an on the shelf Med/Med Hvy power with Mod action.

I know, I know, have a custom rod built for a few dollars more.
I'm going to have to do that to get what I need and want.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Observations from a rod builder for me to think about.

Shimano blank is okay, but...
Stripper guide is only 30mm, needs a 40mm or larger to match with 6500 reel.
Butt is only 10.5", a 14"-15" butt would make it easier to whip it with both hands.

Yep, gonna have to have one built.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

And building one...

Got an offer I can't refuse, 
an invite to a well known tackle shop to build my own King rod with a mentors help. 
He'll supply the parts and experience, says about three hours work and pick it up the next day after it dries.

I'm excited to learn some basics and have a hand in building my rod.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chile, for light kings and big spanish, i use an 8 foot Star 5star surf rod. It's two piece, but a dab of fertile cement stops it from coming apart. Great with LYs and small cigs, but it'll chunk a big cig, too.

I did modify mine by removing the 30mm guide, replaced it with a 40mm, and moved the 30mm up 1 guide. It will also throw lures .

Got it coupled with a 706Z spoiled up with 430 yards of 15 mono so I can pop a fish off if I decide to, inside of " gaff and release". 

Actually a sweet little rod for the pier. I had 11 custom rods stolen when someone broke into my shed a couple of years ago, but at my age, just can't justify the cost for me to build a bunch more to myself.


----------

